# Plicator



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

HiHas anybody had or know about the Plicator,as I have Gerd,and at the moment the surgery as far as I know is not available in the (UK).But that it's available in Europe,but would like to know does it stop Gerd,or have people had this procedure done, and it hasn't worked.As medication not really helped me the last year,so would beinterested on anybody's view on this Plicator.Hope somebody out there will be able too help.CheersSue (UK)


----------



## 22263 (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as you are. I live in the US and I'm doing some research on the net to see if I can find more information about safety and outcome of the procedure. So far, I could find that there was 70-80% chance of success atleast for 1year. I'll post more information here as soon as I learn more.SJAY


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi SJAYThanks for the reply,and hope too hear from you at later date re the Plicator.But sorry you have the Gerd,it is a horrible thing to have,and some people who don't have it,can't understand just how much it can effect your day to day life.CheersSue (UK)


----------

